# Child Cyclo Cross Bike



## vurted (4 Dec 2008)

Wanted, Child bike for cyclo cross. Age 9, Height is 4' 8".

Anything around or recommendations please?

We know about Islabikes, as our eldest son has one, but this is for a friend who can't really afford a new one.

Cheers
V


----------



## Dave5N (8 Dec 2008)

Sorry, Kona Jake or Ilsabikes are the only decent options.

If he grows before next winter, you could keep an eye out for an adult 48" frame.


----------

